# Can someone explain "sanctions" to me? I understand the basics...but...



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2009)

I have some questions about "sanctions". I understand that when a club puts on a show - they will have certain breeds "sanctioned" - but sometimes they accept other breeds also (lionheads being an example).

From what I understand - a "sanction" is basically registering the show with the National club for that breed - and the fee is fairly reasonable usually.

But in reading the information on the Duncan, OK show - they list the sanctioned breeds and then say that you can still earn legs/awards for the unsanctioned breeds and they're welcome too (or something like that).

What does sanctioning do for the rabbits you show? 

For instance - many times flemish giants aren't sanctioned down here....so if I were to win - does that mean that the win doesn't count for the flemish giant club sweepstakes? Is that why I'd want to get the breed sanctioned for that show? (We can donate the money to do the sanctioning).

What about for grand championships, etc? If the show is ARBA registered/sanctioned...but the breed itself isn't sanctioned...what does that mean for the rabbits if they win legs?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 27, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> For instance - many times flemish giants aren't sanctioned down here....so if I were to win - does that mean that the win doesn't count for the flemish giant club sweepstakes? Is that why I'd want to get the breed sanctioned for that show? (We can donate the money to do the sanctioning).





> *That is exactly what it means  It is only for the breed sweepstakes... The unsanctioned breed still gets legs as long as it is a breed that is recognized by the ARBA.*





> What about for grand championships, etc? If the show is ARBA registered/sanctioned...but the breed itself isn't sanctioned...what does that mean for the rabbits if they win legs?
> 
> *It means nothing if the breed isn't sanctioned as far as legs are concerned. The ARBA awards the legs, not the individual breed specialty clubs. So as long as the show is sanctioned by the ARBA, your recognized rabbit will be awarded legs if it wins any.*



Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 28, 2009)

The whole idea behind sanctioning is to allow the National Breed Club to keep track of individual show points (Sweepstakes). You get a certain number of points based on how each rabbit places in it's class and how many rabbits it beats. At the end of the year, your total points give you a "standing" within the breed club. Some clubs give awards or prizes for the top breeders listed. (Most breed clubs sanction Open and Youth seperately).

But if you only breed and show 2 Varieties, yet your points are on par with a breeder that breeds and shows 6-7 varieties, you probably have good show quality rabbits... 

Sweepstakes points are not always the best indicator of how gooda breeder a person is. Someone who shows 50 so-so rabbits will probably get more points than someone who only shows 5 really good ones... but it does tell you how many shows a breeder goes to, how many BOB/BOS they had and other info. Some clubs do what's called "Quality Points", and that is a pretty good indicator of the quality of a breeders rabbits.

Sanctioning isn't usually expensive, and it is nice to see how you fit in against other breeders.


----------

